# Öffnungszeiten vom Edeka am Weiberdonnerstag



## Villano (11. Februar 2010)

Guden,

weiß jemand von euch vllt wielange der Edeka heute, also an Weiberdonnerstag geöffnet hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Februar 2010)

So wie immer ... gibt doch keine Extrawurst. o_O


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

Weiberdonnerstag? WTF?


----------



## Villano (11. Februar 2010)

ok dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2010)

Natürlich eröffnet man da einen Thread anstatt im nächstbesten Edeka anzurufen :>


----------



## Ennia (11. Februar 2010)

also wir sagen weiberfasching... ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Februar 2010)

ich hab urlaub


----------



## jeef (11. Februar 2010)

Rofl woher sollen wir wissen 
wann dein Edeka um die Ecke auf hat? Wenn ich dir jetzt sage 22uhr (weils hier so ist) 
muss da noch lange nicht bei dir genauso sein.

Guck edeka.de 
IMMER GOOGLEN BEVOR MAN IRGENDWAS FRAGT!! IMMER!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 musste sein ^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Februar 2010)

Hier heißts Hemdglunki *g*


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2010)

Altweiber ist nicht Rosenmontag. Die Geschäfte haben zumindest in meiner Umgebung alle ganz normal geöffnet. Und ich denke, mit deinem Edeka wird es sich nicht anders verhalten. Einfach auf die Homepage gehen, deine Filiale suchen und dann anrufen. Hilft immer.


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Bei uns nennt sich das "Schmutziga Donstig" (Schmutziger Donnerstag) und da werden die Bräten gestohlen *g*


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> *Altweiber* ist nicht Rosenmontag. Die Geschäfte haben zumindest in meiner Umgebung alle ganz normal geöffnet. Und ich denke, mit deinem Edeka wird es sich nicht anders verhalten. Einfach auf die Homepage gehen, deine Filiale suchen und dann anrufen. Hilft immer.



Ist das nicht irgendwie im Sommer ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (11. Februar 2010)

Das ist der Altweibersommer, aber das muss was anderes sein^^


----------



## Winipek (11. Februar 2010)

Bei uns im Norden gibts jedenfalls keine "Möchtegernfeiertage"-da hat der Edeka entweder bis 20 Uhr auf oder es ist Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Februar 2010)

so siehts aus und wozu gibts eig. www.gidf.de


----------



## Dominau (11. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Bei uns nennt sich das "Schmutziga Donstig" (Schmutziger Donnerstag) und da werden die Bräten gestohlen *g*




bei uns auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und alle laufen mit komischen pelzen, hörnern und schwarzen gesichtern in die schuul..


----------



## Noxiel (11. Februar 2010)

Da sich hier wohl niemand selbst erbarmt beim Edeka anzurufen und ich auch finde, dass das der TE sehr gut selbst erledigen kann, schließe ich ab. Wirklich hilfreiche Antworten erwarte ich nicht mehr.


----------

